# Rotfedern



## Wels (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Aus Dummheit habe ich mir beim einrichten des Teiches 20 Rotfedern eingesetzt.Jetzt will ich sie wieder loswerden ..aber wie? __ Senknetz Angel und Kescher haben versagt. Sie züchten wie blöd werd sicher so an die 100 Fische haben. Ein Arbeitskollege (Hobbyfischer) meinte ich soll es mal mit einem kleinen __ Hecht versuchen, was haltet ihr davon?
Den Teich ablassen will ich nicht da meine kaulis sonst keine überlebschance haben.
Gruß __ Wels


----------



## Rocco (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotfedern*

Hallo,
ich heiße Sandra,
endweder setzt du __ Hecht oder __ Zander in deinen Teich.
Das sind beides __ Raubfische,die deinen Bestand der Rotfedern 
verkleinern werden.
Oder du benutzt eine art Schleppnetz (kommt auf die größe deinen Teiches natürlich an) und ziehst es duch den Teich.


----------



## Redlisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotfedern*

Hallo,

hast du es schonmal mit einem grösseren Kescher versucht ?

Bei 6000l und so vielen Rotfedern muss man doch eigentlich welche fangen ...

Axel


EDIT: Ich sehe gerade 50m² und 6000l, da stimmt doch etwas nicht, oder wirklich nur 12cm tief ?


----------



## canis (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotfedern*

hallo franz

ich denke auch, dass es mit einem grösseren kescher funktionieren müsste, die rotfedern rauszufischen. oder sonst wie auch schon gesagt mit einer art schleppnetz. 

wenn du trotzdem mit raubfischen probieren möchtest, musst du einige dinge bedenken. erstens ist der __ zander nicht einheimisch, weshalb der __ hecht zu bevorzugen ist. der hecht ist ein einzelgänger, weshalb du nur ein tier brauchst. und in ein paar wochen wird der hecht schon sehr viele rotfedern erwischt haben und auch schon etwas gewachsen sein. spätestens ende sommer dürfte er seine arbeit beendet haben, wahrscheinlich aber schon früher. was machst du dann mit dem fisch? in ein freies gewässer darfst du ihn nicht setzen! entweder gibst du ihn irgendwo hin, wo er auch auf lange zeit genug nahrung hat und wo der lebensraum für ihn auch gross genug ist. oder du verspeist ihn. 

du musst im übrigen auch daran denken, dass der hecht oder auch der zander deine kaulbarsche ebenso frisst wie die rotfedern. wenn du weniger kaulbarsche hast als rotfedern, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit recht gross, dass der letzte __ kaulbarsch vor der letzten __ rotfeder gefressen wird...

daher wäre also wieder die methode mit dem netz zu bevorzugen, wo du die kaulbarsche schonend zurücksetzen kannst. 

LG
David


----------



## March (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotfedern*

Von Raubfischen wie __ Hecht und __ Zander würde ich dir abraten.

Du könntest es auch mal mit einer Reuse versuchen. Die gibts im Angelladen oder bei Ebay ab 10 EUR.


----------



## Findling (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotfedern*

Hallo Franz,

also, das mit den Raubfischen wird wohl nicht so richtig funktionieren. Deren "Leistungsfähigkeit" wird in den meisten Fällen völlig überschätzt.  Der __ Zander (den es hier im südwestdeutschen Raum übrigens in allen freien Gewässern gibt) wird zwar bis ca. 1 m groß, seine Beute sind allerdings trotz dieser Größe ausschließlich kleine Fische. Er frisst oft, aber keine großen Mengen, weil sein Magen relativ klein ist und diese einfach nicht fassen kann. Für ausgewachsene Rotfedern ist er einfach nicht der geeignete "Partner". Hier käme daher nur ein __ Hecht in Frage. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass er in der Lage ist, wirklich alle Rotfedern aus deinem Teich zu entfernen. Zusätzlich treten dann die von David schon genannten Probleme mit dem Verbleib des Hechtes auf. 

Ich persönlich würde es mit einem großen Netz versuchen. Das Netz sollte so groß sein, dass es die gesamte Teichbreite abdeckt. Am Besten wäre es, wenn es groß genug wäre, den gesamten Teichgrund abzudecken. An der Vorderkante Gewichte anbringen. An der Hinterkante Schwimmer (ggf. Bretter oder größere Äste)anbringen, damit diese Seite immer über Wasser bleibt. Dann das Netz mit den Gewichten an Schnüren über den Boden ziehen so dass hinterher das Netz unter die Fische gezogen wurde. Theoretisch kann man mit Hilfe von Stangen (Besenstiel o.ä,) so jede Ecke des Teiches abdecken. Das Netz vorsichtig aus dem Teich herausheben (die Seite mit den Gewichten zuerst), dann die Seite mit den Schwimmkörpern über die Gewichte ziehen.  Die Fische sind wie in einer Tasche gefangen. Jetzt das Netz ganz aus dem Teich herausheben und  die "unerwünschten" Gesellen entnehmen. Einen Kescher halte ich bei 50 m2 Fläche für unpraktisch. 

Aus Rücksicht auf die Pflanzen in deinem Teich würde ich diese Aktion aber erst im Herbst durchführen. Es sei denn, deine Pflanzen stehen in Behältern, die du kurzfristig aus dem Teich herausnehmen kannst. Das kann ich im Moment nicht beurteilen. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Wels (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotfedern*

hallo
danke für die tipps von euch das mit dem netz ist zwar einleuchtend aber bei meinem teich nicht machbar.(zu viele pflanzen) ich den ich versuch es mal mit einer reuse
schön dass es so viele gibt die ihre hilfe anbieten
danke nochmal


----------



## Wels (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotfedern*

Hier eins meiner Biester 8-10 Stück hab ich schon mit der Angel/Netz rausgeholt
Danke nochmal für eure Tipps


----------

